# umlaute in xterm

## choi65

Hallo,

nur in Xterm geht es nicht umlaute zu tippen und lesen.

Kann jemand mir helfen, wäre ich dankbar.

----------

## ypok

ich habe das selbe problem in xchat...

xterm ist bei mir kein problem.

----------

## mb

ich glaub da ist die /etc/inputrc dran schuld...

> set convert-meta off *SOLLTE* helfen...

kanns leider aus mangel an geeigneter software nicht testen    :Confused: 

#mb

----------

## choi65

Hi,

erstens danke ich dir. Aber ich habe schon das Problem gelöst, und es lag woanders. Ich sollte, "xterm*font:     -*-fixed-*-r-*-*-20-*-100-100-*-*-iso8859-1" in die Datei .Xdefaults einfügen. Und es geht alles wie Butter.

Gruß

Choi

----------

## jay

 *choi65 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> erstens danke ich dir. Aber ich habe schon das Problem gelöst, und es lag woanders. Ich sollte, "xterm*font:     -*-fixed-*-r-*-*-20-*-100-100-*-*-iso8859-1" in die Datei .Xdefaults einfügen. Und es geht alles wie Butter.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Nehmt lieber iso8859-15, dann funktionierten auch die neueren Sachen wie -Symbole problemlos.

----------

